# Is this alright? [i7 4770k @ 4.5Ghz 1.3v 90c during high Intelburntest]



## CjStaal (Oct 30, 2013)

Hey all. I just built a new rig and custom water cooling loop. I'm overclocking my 4770k but when I try anything other than intelburntest it stays at or below 72c. But when I try intelburntest it goes in to the low 90's on high and very high. Should I be worried? Why am I pulling some much heat when I have a 650 dollar custom loop setup? 45x100 1.3v vcore, 42x100 1.17 vring. 1.8v PLL or whatever that is, core input voltage or something? Any help would be appreciated
Also, AI SUITE 3 shows my temp getting to 77, not 90.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 31, 2013)

IBT uses a new AVX instruction set that takes the CPU to a whole new level of heat! I would suggest not to run the proc at 90 for very long and move to something like Prime95 or the AIDA64 stability testing.

Also go with core temp...AI shows the socket temp from what I saw.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 31, 2013)

CjStaal said:


> Why am I pulling some much heat when I have a 650 dollar custom loop setup?



Because you have a $650 water-cooling loop on an Intel APU.

Go by realtemp or try AIDA64 for temps. AIDA64 offers the most information, that I've seen.


----------



## steponz (Nov 7, 2013)

How did you choose 1.3 vcore?  Have you tested lower?

Some chips need higher, some lower..  i would test.. This would bring temps down.

4770K's run hot.. i lapped and delidded a couple and that helped tremendously. .  The best method is trying to reduce voltages as much as you can..


----------



## mobiuus (Dec 12, 2013)

hi guys! i also have built a new and very similar rig(see sys specs) witH aio coolermaster prestige 240l water colling solution.
i currently oced 4770k to 4.5ghz usin 1.25v vcore, 1.15 cpu ring voltage, vrin to 1.8v, uncore multi x44 and all is fine but...temps are fine when gaming hard max at 65c but when i clock to 4.6(1.3vVcore) i can get to desktop and finish aida with very high max temps at 93c!!? and running 3dmark11 cpu physics test it freezes.
DDR ram voltage is deffo 1.65v xmp profile 1 for my 2x8gb kit kingston beast 2400mhz default freq and latencies.
TRYED HUNDREDS COMBINATIONS but no go for stable 4.6 ghz its tiring but ill figure it...
my last cpu was core 2 quad q9550 and that was a heaven for ocing from 2.8ghz to 3.8 on air WITH MAX TEMPS 65c..good old days
any advice would be great


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 14, 2013)

Probably just poor contact in between the DIE and IHS so heat transfer wont be very good so your custom loop wont be able to cool the DIE correctly. if you do use AIDA64 and just do the FPU test you will even see higher temps as IBT is more of a bench test not a stress test.


----------



## TheHunter (Dec 14, 2013)

Did you disable VR  fault management?  

Also try lower cache freq, maybe 41x @ 1.13v, LLC6, cpu current 120%.  And do you really need 1.30v for 4.5Ghz?


----------



## vega22 (Dec 15, 2013)

i need over 1.3vcore for 4.5ghz.

but i also run much cooler as mine is delidded so max i see at 4.5ghz is low 60s.


----------



## kn00tcn (Dec 15, 2013)

it's called burnintest for a reason, but i didnt know AVX was added... is there a way to turn that off? i used it for my OC stability testing, 5min crash meant 2hr crash in TF2 in my case, so i found it much faster than doing some 24h prime test


----------



## Octopuss (Dec 15, 2013)

90°C is too much even for IBT.
1.3V is way over the line imo for this frequency. I know chips are different one from another, but this is just too much.
For example mine runs at tiny bit over 1.1V at 4.4GHz.


----------



## vega22 (Dec 15, 2013)

Octopuss said:


> 90°C is too much even for IBT.
> 1.3V is way over the line imo for this frequency. I know chips are different one from another, but this is just too much.
> For example mine runs at tiny bit over 1.1V at 4.4GHz.



congratz, you have a good chip.

some of us are not so lucky.

needs 1.38vcore for 100% stability.


----------



## Ed_1 (Dec 16, 2013)

OCCT has  AVX option on its linpack test , with LinX and IBT I think you have to use older version with no AVX support .


----------



## Octopuss (Dec 16, 2013)

Or you can use Prime95, which supports all these latest instructions for a long time.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 16, 2013)

Octopuss said:


> Or you can use Prime95, which supports all these latest instructions for a long time.


 
No it hasn't. At least not AVX2 which is the new instruction on Haswell. Also Prime95 takes way to long to get any usable information out of it in terms of system stability.

OP do like Cadaveca said, use AIDA for testing Haswell. He easily has more Knowledge on Haswell then anyone else who has replied in this thread.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 16, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> No it hasn't. At least not AVX2 which is the new instruction on Haswell. Also Prime95 takes way to long to get any usable information out of it in terms of system stability.
> 
> OP do like Cadaveca said, use AIDA for testing Haswell. He easily has more Knowledge on Haswell then anyone else who has replied in this thread.



Or use Asus real bench that what i normally do and set the stress test on loop leave it going for a few hours.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 16, 2013)

Intel Burn test gets too hot. Dont use it


----------



## Ed_1 (Dec 16, 2013)

The problem with Haswell is if you do test with AVX the voltage goes up more than in the i5-35xx/i7-37xx so heat goes way up . Even with Ivy they get pretty hot with AVX enabled .

Only issue with AIDA , is seems it can pass stable in that but not stable in other apps , which is always a possibility even testing in Prime95/Linpack .

[H]OCP ran into this when first testing haswell , in one of there reviews .


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 16, 2013)

Just use real bench and be done with it its all you need.


----------



## Octopuss (Dec 16, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> No it hasn't. At least not AVX2 which is the new instruction on Haswell. Also Prime95 takes way to long to get any usable information out of it in terms of system stability.
> 
> OP do like Cadaveca said, use AIDA for testing Haswell. He easily has more Knowledge on Haswell then anyone else who has replied in this thread.


You're right about Haswell. That's currently in some test builds only. Normal AVX is supported just fine though.


----------



## TheHunter (Dec 16, 2013)

Ed_1 said:


> The problem with Haswell is if you do test with AVX the voltage goes up more than in the i5-35xx/i7-37xx so heat goes way up . Even with Ivy they get pretty hot with AVX enabled .
> 
> Only issue with AIDA , is seems it can pass stable in that but not stable in other apps , which is always a possibility even testing in Prime95/Linpack .
> 
> [H]OCP ran into this when first testing haswell , in one of there reviews .


That only happens if you use auto voltage which uses offset or adaptive voltage.

By fixed 1.30v it will be fixed 1.30 even by those avx2 apps, btw aida64 raises the voltage as well, not just by fpu.


----------



## Ed_1 (Dec 16, 2013)

TheHunter said:


> That only happens if you use auto voltage which uses offset or adaptive voltage.
> 
> By fixed 1.30v it will be fixed 1.30 even by those avx2 apps, btw aida64 raises the voltage as well, not just by fpu.


Sure , but many don't use fixed (especially if its stock) and most want offset for 24/7 use , but yes fixed will of course give fixed voltage all time no matter load  

Here link from HOCP on AIDA with stability . (read down last part of page)

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013...74770k_ipc_overclocking_review/7#.Uq8t605QalY


----------



## TheHunter (Dec 16, 2013)

I mean if you test such apps then test with fixed voltage, otherwise yes use adaptive and dont run such tests since it spikes +0.09v.

x264 encoders have occasional spikes as well, but it wont heat that bad..


Im also at adaptive, i think its the best setting ever, atm in idle


----------



## Vario (Dec 16, 2013)

When stability testing a new core clock with Aida, stock ram, should I run memory testing or just cpu? After removing my ram overclock I am able to hit new levels of multiplier, currently exploring voltages for 46-48x...   It seems to need between 1.25 and 1.35 core voltage for this range.  I don't want to kill my ram testing the chip etc.

Also aida crashed last night, but kept running stability tests somehow because the cores were fully loaded and hot until I rebooted this morning when I woke up.  I might stick to XTU and Prime95.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 17, 2013)

TheHunter said:


> I mean if you test such apps then test with fixed voltage, otherwise yes use adaptive and dont run such tests since it spikes +0.09v.
> 
> x264 encoders have occasional spikes as well, but it wont heat that bad..
> 
> ...



Whats the ambient temp for my chip to run that cool its needs to be below 25c.


----------



## TheHunter (Dec 17, 2013)

idk 19-22C? Its winter here (atm -2C), I have a small central heating radiator in the room but its not opened to the max..


lol one time i had balcony door open for 1-2 min was gonna go on smoke outside and temps dropped to 10-13C across all 4 cores 



EDIT: but there is one thing, if i disable c-states it will be in 30-34C area, 0.7v 800mhz vs 23-27C..


----------

